# hardcore goose decoys



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

Has anybody used the hardcore decoy and how does it hold up. I need to purchase about 8 goose decoys with motion bases to add to my spread. The ghg decoy has a nice base and motion in the store but the hardcore looks more durable.... thanks


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

paint chips real easy on them but i love my pro series ghg they move with barly any wind


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Hardcores are junk,IMO. Overpriced and not very durable.

Alex


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

If you are looking to take care of them, get a six pack of GHG Fully flocked and get a bag to protect them.....or you could just wait for the 2006 Fully Flocked GHG Elite decoys to come out and they come with a bag. Just a thought, it all depends on what you are looking to spend and how you want to treat them. My 2 cents.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

junk, GHG's are better


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I cannot resist but be drawn to HC's they have such good postures. They look more like what I see geese doing in the field. Just get a no throwing policy and use the hardcores as finishing decoys on the downwind edge of the spread. Then use bigfoots or other durable decoys for everything else. This is what I do with my bigfoots and my avery's.

Avery's aren't durable either. I don't know how these guys can criticize Hardcores then recommend Avery's. They don't bother to tell you how Avery's paint wears off. Chances are that you will break the ultra-crappy foot bases too. If you are looking for durability I don't think that anyone can disagree with me saying that Bigfoots are the best. For realism you can decide which are better. I bought Avery's because of price. When you consider that you will probably break two of your foot bases out of each half dozen (a little over exaggerated) they come out to about the same price.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think hardcores look better then averys. The FFD's have an advantage when theres frost or other shine but I think the detail and realism of HC's is better then averys, which are also not durable.. The averys do have a better motion system though, so for me its a toss up between the two, I'm going to take care of them reguardless which decoys i choose because neither one of them are durable.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

I had severe paint peeling on four of eight HC's I purchased last year. I emailed HC about any paint adhesion problems that they were aware of, and no one ever responded to my inquiry. Hence, I would suggest not purchasing a product from a company that is not up front with their customers.
:2cents:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

The hardcore decoys are not good decoys. If you let them sit in a sink and let drops of water drop on them them the paint will run off. If you hunt on wet days then you will be sorry. The GHG decoys are a lot better, but I would reccommend the bigfoots especially the new ones. :beer:


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

hardcore had a few really bad paint problems with some of their 2004 decoys. As long as you buy 2005 or newer ones they should be ok. Still not as durable as bigfoots but you won't have the problem of the paint running off under water like described. With some of the 04's you would have this problem. It was a manufacturing error on their part somewhere along the line.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I won't deny that hardcore decoys look amazing but they aren't as durable as some other decoys, Bigfoots are durable, but I would go with GHG


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I think Bigfoot is coming out with a more realistic looking decoy for the 2006 season. Might put GHG and HC out of business if they look good.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

maybe if they would actually do something impressive like make completely new body profiles/positions and give them a motion system they would have a bigger effect... I was really excited at first and now, meh... ooh flocked heads and new paint, way to set yourself apart :roll:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah bigfoots are already a choice of many hunters though before they made this improvment even though it may be slight. Its hard to look past the durability of them. You can have a dozen of them for years, and they look the same as when you bought them, GHG and HC have to be taken well care of IMO. I think in a couple of years bigfoot may stand alone at the top.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

as birds get smarter/ people spend more $$ and a lot of BF faithful are going to more realistic decoys. I have just accepted the fact that they need to be taken care of, just another fact of hunting... I do miss having a spread of bigfoots and just throwing them around. Maybe i'm just bitter because I hoped for more.


----------

